# Fishing Weights As Anchors?



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

This isn't going in my piranha tank, but in the tank I'm raising/breeding feeder mollies in. I have some fake plastic grass for the babies to hide in until I find em to move into a growout tank but I can't get it to stay anchored! I have some clamp on fishing weights and want to know if they are aquarium safe? They say No-lead on their container. Specific brand can be supplied if need be

Thanks!


----------

